
A Pragmatic Approach to Thorny People Problems - DoreenMichele
https://www.reddit.com/r/modguide/comments/dvte09/a_pragmatic_approach_to_thorny_people_problems/
======
data_required
I enjoyed your moderation ideas. You've plainly thought this through a lot,
and have some interesting experiences and perspectives to offer. It's funny
that one of your focuses was on preventing commenters from ganging up on
others, and yet it could be construed that this is what the commenters have
been doing to you so far.

~~~
DoreenMichele
Tough crowd. ;)

R/German was worse today. I deleted my comment when it hit -11 points. 0_o

Then I unsubbed. Good grief.

